# Best brand of HDTV?



## oddball2910 (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm looking to purchase a 32" 720p HDTV for my college dorm. I was searching around and noticed the images on some tvs are extremely varied. My dorm won't have tv in hd, however it will have a xbox 360 hooked up to it which is the primary use of the tv (in addition to using a wii). 

Basically, I was wondering what brand has higher quality and all around better images with whiter whites and blacker blacks. If possible, for my specific situation but if not its all good.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Search for hdtv guru and browse around.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

One thing to consider is that when you go into a store, generally all the TV's are set to their very brightest setting. Or something close to it. You'll want to compare the sets with the setting toned down quite a bit.

I have a 27" Olevia that seems to be pretty decent. I don't have any HD sources but it does what its supposed to do, has done it reliably from day one, and was on the low side on cost (its only a 1080i set like you're looking at). I got it at Target so I'm not sure how available they are near you.

HERE"S a site that might help. My TV's not list though.


----------



## TxTazDad (Aug 1, 2008)

for gaming use, you need to really pay attention to the response time spec, lower the better


----------



## oddball2910 (Dec 20, 2006)

thanks for the words of advice guys :smile:


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

I can't tell you what to get, but I can tell you what NOT to get. I have a Sony XBR5 but I'm sure that's more than what you're looking to spend. 

Sony, Samsungs, and Sharp are good for LCDs. Panasonic are great for Plasmas. Stay away from Insignia, Westinghouse, and Phillips. 

Good luck. 

PS. My freshman year at the U of MN, I had one of those 5" tvs/am/fm device.


----------



## CaptainHero (Oct 29, 2008)

Panasonic Plasma, but those would be too big for your application. Sharp or Samsung LCDs are best. Olevia are okay, but they've got different levels of quality- the ones at Target are the lower end models. Use pricegrabber or a similar site. When I was shopping, the 5-series were the best Olevia models. 542i was $900 at Beach Camera w/free shipping, while the 242i model was $1000+ @Target.


----------



## akedm (Oct 1, 2007)

If you're near BestBuy check out their Insignia brand. I know it's the house brand but customer reviews and Cnet and a few others rate it really high. You'll have to read the reviews to see if they're doing what you want to also do with it. But it's low cost and highly rated.

That's my 2-cents.


----------

